# NaNa SS arrived



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you to Leigh & Pippa.......!!...


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow! Look at all those treats! 
The strawberry dress will look very cute on NaNa.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Wow! Look at all those treats!
> The strawberry dress will look very cute in NaNa.


yup....all those treats that NaNa can't have cause we only feed ziwipeak treats and raw treats............

The dress is very cute......


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Fun pressies & gifts!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

N*T*M*4U said:


> yup....all those treats that NaNa can't have cause we only feed ziwipeak treats and raw treats............
> 
> The dress is very cute......


Moni, what kind of raw treats do you feed? We feed ziwipeak treats and ziwipeak food too. We also give the boys Zukes mini treats. Wondering what raw treats to give....


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> Moni, what kind of raw treats do you feed? We feed ziwipeak treats and ziwipeak food too. We also give the boys Zukes mini treats. Wondering what raw treats to give....


Pam....most of the time I gave them some steak ..they love it!!.......


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Yay! I'm so glad NaNa got her SS package! 
Wonderful presents from Brandi and Piper :love2:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

sorry guys the gifts wernt from me they were from my2chis (Leigh & pippa)


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

nice stuff!! maybe you can save the treats for your ss next year


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> nice stuff!! maybe you can save the treats for your ss next year


good idea!!...hahahaha..


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> sorry guys the gifts wernt from me they were from my2chis (Leigh & pippa)


who is she?...I wish it was from one of the people that post on here often...oh well...


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Owwwwww The dress is so cute. Nana will be the best looking dog in the park.  
Really nice gifts.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Whether it's from someone who does or doesn't post often, I think it was a VERY nice gesture either way !! I know who she is. She has posted a few times, but has been without a computer for awhile. 



N*T*M*4U said:


> who is she?...I wish it was from one of the people that post on here often...oh well...


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Whether it's from someone who does or doesn't post often, I think it was a VERY nice gesture either way !! I know who she is. She has posted a few times, but has been without a computer for awhile.


:coolwink:


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

What nice pressies!! Very good job SS


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

pretty dress Nana  , you are a lucky girl , you get steak for a treat!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

elaina said:


> pretty dress Nana  , you are a lucky girl , you get steak for a treat!


thank you...she really like her dress.........


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awwww very cute stuff.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Nana got lots of goodies! They all look so yummy. The dress is def. cute!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

wow great gifts !


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

N*T*M*4U said:


> who is she?...I wish it was from one of the people that post on here often...oh well...


Leigh is a very close dear friend of mine. not everyone gets paired up with a person that posts daily especially when they sign up late. Alot of thought & money go into these gifts from everyone so I find it rude to post comments like oh I wish my gift was from someone else or oh I cant use any of these things. Its an exchange from pretty much strangers so of course you are not getting exactly what you want need or ask for in most cases. Im sure there are others who dont get things they can use but politely say thank you & then pass the stuff on to someone who can use it, you could proboly even donate the treats to your local shelter.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I think Nana was spoiled by her SS.
Well done!
I think that was rather rude to say you wished they were from someone else too.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Brandi...well said, I just feel if I were the SS I would be crushed if I knew someone wasn't happy with some of my gifts. We can only do so much. Maybe I'm just the sensitive type! 




appleblossom said:


> Leigh is a very close dear friend of mine. not everyone gets paired up with a person that posts daily especially when they sign up late. Alot of thought & money go into these gifts from everyone so I find it rude to post comments like oh I wish my gift was from someone else or oh I cant use any of these things. Its an exchange from pretty much strangers so of course you are not getting exactly what you want need or ask for in most cases. Im sure there are others who dont get things they can use but politely say thank you & then pass the stuff on to someone who can use it, you could proboly even donate the treats to your local shelter.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ivy's mom said:


> Brandi...well said, I just feel if I were the SS I would be crushed if I knew someone wasn't happy with some of my gifts. We can only do so much. Maybe I'm just the sensitive type!


I guess Im the sensitive type too Lori cause I too would be crushed..People dont set out to purposly get things they know their ss wouldnt like or couldnt use it would be a huge waste of money & just dumb to do that. Alot of thought went into those gifts the bully sticks were even ordered online & express shipped so they would get here in time to be shipped out before christmas.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Really nice gifts!!!!!  
Awesome job SS.:hello1:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> Leigh is a very close dear friend of mine. not everyone gets paired up with a person that posts daily especially when they sign up late. Alot of thought & money go into these gifts from everyone so I find it rude to post comments like oh I wish my gift was from someone else or oh I cant use any of these things. Its an exchange from pretty much strangers so of course you are not getting exactly what you want need or ask for in most cases. Im sure there are others who dont get things they can use but politely say thank you & then pass the stuff on to someone who can use it, you could proboly even donate the treats to your local shelter.


Well said, Brandi. My thoughts as well.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

The same gifts could've been received even if it was from someone who posts a lot. We make a wishlist to give our SS an _idea_ of what our dogs like, and if our SS is able to get it or wants to get it, than it's always great but if they send us something different than that's what makes the exchanges even more fun. I got some great things that I'd never think to buy for Butter and whadda ya know, she loves them! 

Hopefully NaNa enjoys all of her gifts from Leigh and Pippa! She was extremely spoiled.


----------

